
Realtime replication from MySQL to ClickHouse - PeterZaitsev
https://www.altinity.com/blog/2018/6/30/realtime-mysql-clickhouse-replication-in-practice
======
PeterZaitsev
I am big fan of ClickHouse to supplement MySQL for some of the analytics
needs. While ClickHouse does not have full SQL support, for many simple
queries it 100 times faster than MySQL on the single system and with linear
multi server scaleability you can get performance 1000x improvements in
Performance.

